
The UK’s Government Digital Service (GDS) Won’t Fund Native Apps - neom
https://www.gov.uk/service-manual/technology/working-with-mobile-technology#dont-build-apps
======
timthorn
GDS doesn't fund projects, they just provide a gate that IT projects are meant
to pass. This also isn't saying that you can't do native apps, just that you
need to have a good reason for doing so.

~~~
neom
"This means you won’t get spend controls approval to build one unless you can
provide substantial evidence to show it’s the only way to meet the need you’ve
identified."

